# Спондилит, компрессионная миелопатия



## Nfrolov (1 Авг 2012)

Уважаеые участники форума!

Делюсь с вами своей проблемой - больше полугода пытаютьсь поставить отца на ноги, прогресс очень незначительный. Лечились в двух больницах, подробная история в приложенном файле (есть также все выписки, снимки, МРТ и.т.п).
Помогите, подскажите что ещё можно сделать, где найти заведение или врача, которые помогут в нашем случае. Может быть где-то есть он-лайн или off-line консультация аналогичного профиля, буду также крайне признателен за наводку.

Данные о пациенте:

*Мужчина, 54 года.*
Диагноз: Спондилит на уровне Th9, Th10 позвонков, дисцит, эпидурит с компрессией дурального мешка. Компрессионная миелопатия на этом уровне. ASIA-D.

Анамнез заболевания: заболел 22.10.11, когда развилась ОРВИ с повышением температуры тела до 38°С. Лечился самостоятельно в течение 7 дней, появилась слабость в обеих ногах, 30.10.11 появилось нарушение функций тазовых органов по типу задержки мочи. 31.10.11 госпитализирован в ГКБ №81, где находился на лечении с диагнозом - спондилит на уровне позвонков Th9-10. Был проведен курс антибактериальной терапии. 
МРТ от 8.*11.11г.-* спондилит, дисцит на уровне Тh9-Тh10 позвонков с наличием натечника, деформацией дурального мешка и частичным сдавлением спинного мозга на этом уровне. Остеохондроз грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника с дегенеративными изменениями в телах позвонков. 
*22.11.2011г. был переведен в НИИ СП* для дообследования и возможного хирургического лечения, выписан 21.12.2011г. Состояние при поступлении - *с*редней тяжести. 
Неврологический статус:сознание ясное, ШКГ 15 баллов. Полностью ориентирован, адекватен. Менингеального синдрома и афатических расстройств не выявлено. Зрачки OD=OS, фотореакции живые. Глазодвигательных нарушений нет. Лицо симметричное, язык по средней линии. Рефлексы D=S, оживлены, патологических нет. Нижний парапарез до 4 баллов. Гипестезия L2-L5 слева. Нарушение суставно-мышечного чувства в ногах, больше справа. Функции тазовых органов контролирует. Местно: легкая болезненность при пальпации в проекции остистых отростков Th9-10 позвонков. 
УЗИ вен нижних конечностей: тромбоза вен нижних конечностей не выявлено.
*MPT грудного* *отдели позвоночника от 07.12.2011г.:* Спондилодисцит в сегменте Тh9- Тh10, спондилит Th8 позвонка. Деструкция правого ребернопозвонкового сочленения Thl0.Инфильтрация паравертебральных мягких тканей (преимущественно по правой переднебоковой поверхности тел позвонков на уровне Th4-Thl0). Дегенеративные изменения в грудном отделе позвоночника в виде межпозвонкового остеохондроза. Множественные узлы Шморля. 
*Была проведена* сосудистая, антибактериальная, симптоматическая терапия. ЛФК. массаж. На фоне проведенной терапии отмечалось отчетливая положительная динамика, болевой синдром регрессировал. Регрессировала лихорадка и воспалительные изменения крови. При выписке самостоятельно стоял, сидел в постели, ходил в пределах палаты с помощью ходунков, но сохранилась слабость в обеих нижних конечностях.
*В феврале 2012г. оформлена инвалидность 1 гр.*
*MPT от 27.03.2012г.* – признаки остаточных явлений после перенесенного спондилодисцита в сегменте Th9-Thl0, дегенеративных явлений в области правого ребернопозвонкового сочленения Thl0. Дегенеративные изменения в грудном отделе позвоночника в виде межпозвонкового остеохондроза. Множественные узлы Шморля. 

*В настоящее время* передвигается с помощью ходунков (без отдыха до 70-80 м). Мышцы –в тонусе. Может пройти несколько шагов без опоры (больше – нет равновесия).
При ходьбе происходит нарастание тяжести в ногах, тянет в коленных суставах сзади, дискомфорт в ступнях.
Встает с опорой на ходунки. Держит равновесие стоя (без опоры) с открытыми глазами. положении сидя через 5-6 мин. возникает ощущение затекания ног от поясницы до ступней.
Повышенная чувствительность нижних конечностей – есть ощущение стянутости под кожей от паха до ступней. Похрустывние при сгибании и разгибании голеностопов и коленей. Также ощущение стянутости при разгибании в коленях сзади и тазобедренных суставах.
К вечеру дискомфорт увеличивается.


P.S. Не знал где разместить вопрос, если выбрал неправильный раздел, прошу меня извинить, заодно и за сумбур в изложении.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Авг 2012)

На сегодняшний день требуется проводить восстановительное неврологическое лечение и санаторно-курортное. Что вам назначил ваш невролог по месту проживания?


----------

